# Mealworms?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Are they ok for p's? I fed my p's a couple today and even my red lobster ate a few. Just checking to make sure they're not harmful in any way.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

They are perfectly okay for your fish. My spilos love them.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yep. they're fine for your piranha.

my piranha love them









u should try raising some... http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=16&t=6667


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Fish love mealworms.

I use them as bait when I can't get them to hit on anything else and they go nutzoid!

Like JessieD said, follow that link. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

im cool like that...


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

can u breed nightcrawlers my rbps go crazy over em they gobble em up before they hit the bottom and they eat about 12 a day LOL just 4 ps


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yes...u can breed worms.

just put them in a box with plenty of air and dirt obviously..

to start a worm farm there is more to it than just that...do some research









i might start doing this as well


----------

